# Omomantis zebrata



## Katnapper

I'm very excited to report the largest of 6 _Omomantis zebrata_ nymphs I've been raising has molted to adult. He's a male and is beautiful! More information and pics in my blog.

But I'm curious if anyone else is currently keeping or breeding these?

_Omomantis zebrata _adult male


----------



## PhilinYuma

Congratulations, Katt!  You were told that it wouldn't arrive, that if it did arrive, it wouldn't hatch, and if it hatched, it wasn't O. zebrata. I guess that you weren't paying attention! Great job!


----------



## cloud jaguar

Niiiice! Hopefully you get a couple of females too!


----------



## tier

Hi

Congratulations, Becky! That is very nice to hear you really recieved and have some _Omomantis_. Good luck with them.

regards


----------



## massaman

hopefully you got some mating pairs and can start getting this species into culture eventually!


----------



## beckyl92

wow...

how big do they grow?


----------



## Rick

He's a looker.


----------



## sufistic

He looks awesome. Hope you find some females and get the culture going.


----------



## Katnapper

PhilinYuma said:


> Congratulations, Katt!  You were told that it wouldn't arrive, that if it did arrive, it wouldn't hatch, and if it hatched, it wasn't O. zebrata. I guess that you weren't paying attention! Great job!


I think I got lucky for once!  Let's just hope that my luck holds out with this species.



Arkanis said:


> Niiiice! Hopefully you get a couple of females too!


I have at least 2 female nymphs now.



tier said:


> HiCongratulations, Becky! That is very nice to hear you really recieved and have some _Omomantis_. Good luck with them.
> 
> regards


Thank you, Tier! I am pleasantly surprised by the way things have turned out so far.



BeckyL said:


> wow...how big do they grow?


This male is about the same size as a male _Phyllovates chlorophaea_.



Rick said:


> He's a looker.


Thanks, Rick!



sufistic said:


> He looks awesome. Hope you find some females and get the culture going.


I already have at least 2 females, though they are still nymphs at this stage. I'm hoping the rest of the bunch catch up in time to mate.

More pics in case you don't care to look at blogs.  

_Omomantis zebrata _adult male











_Omomantis zebrata _female nymph






She has little blue patches by her mouth (also apparent on the male, but not as much)


----------



## Rick

What is the story behind them?


----------



## ismart

Very lovely pic's!  I like the males wing pattern.


----------



## Katnapper

Rick said:


> What is the story behind them?


These are from the ooth/s I received from Frey back at the end of August that hatched in the post, killing most of them. Seven or eight nymphs came out of it stable, which I've been raising. I lost one to a mismolt, and another to cannibalism; but hope to raise the other 5 nymphs to adult and of course attempt to breed them.



ismart said:


> Very lovely pic's!  I like the males wing pattern.


Yes, me too, Paul! I'm hoping the females turn out as lovely as adults.


----------



## elf run1

wow...great pics and awsome mantis


----------



## mantisfart2

Great pics Kat, thanks for posting, i don't know anyone in the UK that has them. One member on another forum thought he had a zebrata ooth earlier this year but he got scammed, fingers crossed for the breeding


----------



## C.way

beeeeautifuulll and addictive


----------



## kamakiri

[borat] Vary Nice! [/borat]

Looks like some great calendar entry material!!

Congrats on getting adults!


----------



## Emile.Wilson

kamakiri said:


> [borat] Vary Nice! [/borat]Looks like some great calendar entry material!!
> 
> Congrats on getting adults!


Great success


----------



## ZoeRipper

Hopefully you can make some pretty babies with these


----------



## Avantis

I've got a good few adult pairs of these stunning looking mantids.  

The first pair mated six days ago and this morning I noticed a lovely ooth.

I hope to hear the pitter patter in a month or so time.


----------



## Katnapper

Avantis said:


> I've got a good few adult pairs of these stunning looking mantids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pair mated six days ago and this morning I noticed a lovely ooth.
> 
> I hope to hear the pitter patter in a month or so time.


That's great!! I wish you the best of luck with them!



One of my two adult females has laid 3 ooths now, and the other female hasn't laid a single ooth (I think she may be eggbound



). But I have cautious hopes for the 3 ooths.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I missed this posting I think, they look nice, here to wishing u good luck with them! :tt2:


----------



## massaman

If the ooths ever do hatch I want to be one of first in line for some of those wonderful looking nymphs!


----------

